# Camelbak HAWG v Osprey Talon 22



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

are these bags even comparable?

looking for a pack for long day rides and ultralite overnighting - based in the UK I always expect inclement weather 

same cost and both have hydration 

the HAWG is looking like day use only and not much overnight ability

am worried the Talon is too big for day use

thoughts, suggestions, comments and put downs all welcome


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Camelbak Octane?*

What about the new Octane? I have been looking at this for similar use. The zipper expansion seems like a good way to meet the day needs yet combine it with the capacity for extra stuff. REI has some good reviews of the Talon but the Octane is too new for any reviews yet.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I'd keep the weight off my back.*

We are fans of rack top bags, seat bags and butt packs. Carrying a lot on our backs gets old fast.

But to answer your question I would suggest going for the MULE. Camelbak products are really well designed and made plus the less room you have to carry stuff the smarter you will pack.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks - when on road or lite offroad (commuting, touring) I am a no backpack kind of guy - but rough offroad that is different

while I've never had problems with my Carradice bag and SQR mount I'd be hesitant to expect it to be up to rough singletrack - any suggestions for a robust, offroad capable seatpost bag?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree with MB1, the smaller size of the Mule will make you pack smarter.
Try that in conjunction with a frame bag/handlebar bag/seatbag combo.
But those Osprey packs are O so comfortable...
Take a look at the Osprey Atmos 25 if you are still inclined for something larger.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

the thought of driving my arse into my saddle offroad is not appealing - I hear what you guys are saying - OTOH living here, all outings need to anticipate cold and wet kit for both clothing and shelter

I have a frame bag which will be put in use

would love a suggestion for a largish offroad seatbag


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

M.J. said:


> would love a suggestion for a largish offroad seatbag


I ordered one from Jeff Boatman of Carousel Design Works.
The one pictured is holding my sleeping bag.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks, that's a great tip

what size is yours?

do you have room for a rack on there with that bag?

the design looks similar to this:
http://www.carradice.co.uk/sqr-saddlepacks/sqr-glentress.shtml


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I can't imagine much different riding conditions than M.J. in foggy old England and Yuri in the desert S.W.

It is amazing how some equipment will work in such a variety of conditions (I do wonder if that green Turner has ever been near a fender?!?).


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

M.J. said:


> thanks, that's a great tip
> 
> what size is yours?
> 
> ...


I believe I got the large but I'm not positive.
I think my Old Man Mountain rack would still fit but I hope to not use the rack anymore since all I had on it my last trip was my sleeping bag and my bivy.
http://upsideout.blogspot.com/2007/09/gear-ho.html


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Me thinks it's a Niner One9 with gears or a SIR9. Maybe the smooth 29er geometry and fork keep the bag from tearing off


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I can't imagine much different riding conditions than M.J. in foggy old England and Yuri in the desert S.W.
> 
> It is amazing how some equipment will work in such a variety of conditions (I do wonder if that green Turner has ever been near a fender?!?).


What is this fender thing of which you speak?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was just looking into the osprey vs mule. i have a first generation mule that has gotten beat up and doesnt have any ventilation. and with the kid i need a bit more space to pack his stuff. i also want to use this as a day hiker/small overnighter, and i dont think the mule will allow that.

i just need to get to REI and check them both out.


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

Never found Camelbacks appealing. I do not even use a fanny pack. However my brother-inlaw gave me a Camelback for Christmas one year. I use it during the winter on mtb races and in the summer while at Scout camp. As for biking with it during warm weather, forget it. If the bike can carry it why should I.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*100 oz is a lot of weight*

I have a Camelbak Hawg which I have used for all day rides. It is plenty big for a 1-day ride but be careful about filling the bladder full. 100 oz is a lot of weight on your back (and hot, too). Typically, I only fill it about half-full or less and refill at rest spots.

Ken


----------



## skiezo (Apr 5, 2007)

I was looking for a pack for comuting and bought the osprey talon 22.
It is a great pack for my intended use.
I have not used a bladder with it as of yet but in the heat of summer 
riding home it will come in handy.
I like it cause it is a simple pack with not alot of extra pockets and zippers and such.
My shoes fit in the front pouch nicely.


----------

